# Growling



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Max is a real easy going social dog, he never growls or nips at other dogs...he'll be playful and give friendly barks but yesterday when we went to Target we saw this beautiful little chocolate have puppy (9 weeks) and Max growled and barked at this little puppy....we were shocked because he's never done that before with any other dog. I'm guessing he was just feeling jealous because this little pup was the cutest little thing you've ever seen.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe he was just trying to assert his "alpha" status to the pup? That would be my guess! Gucci plays with alot of different breed types of dogs and there is generally an alpha battle that takes place when they first meet! Sometimes she wins, other times she rolls on her back and plays submissive.

I've only seen her really growl at one other dog (bulldog), she didnt' want this dog anywhere NEAR her or our property. Not sure why, she normally loves playing with other dogs. Still miffed on that one.

Kara


----------



## maggiepups (Jul 4, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. I think above, Kara is probably right. He might have just been trying to establish his status as alpha. Dogs will be dogs. Some behavior that might be scary to us is actually very normal dog behavior. Growling and barking is just a warning. Basically he is saying, "Hey, you littler furball... _I'M_ in charge!"  Maggie likes most other dogs, but every so often she comes across one that for some reason or another, she doesn't like. It happens!

Go to a dog park and sit on the bench for a while and just observe. I'm sure you'll see that most dogs have their moment of dislike for another. The thing to remember is that while it might be embarassing for your dog to react that way towards another dog, that the person with the other dog more than likely understands since they're dog people too! :biggrin1: (that is something I forget from time to time!)


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for the words of encouragement......it was just such a shock because he's never done it before. Actually, I'm already over iteace:


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Have you ever put him into obdience class? I have a dog that only does that every now and then and I can even tell you who he is going to growl at but the classes helped get control of him...well actually they helped me know that when I said come or no he would respond quickly with not a doubt in my mind. But in 10 yrs I have only seen one havanese bite or bite at someone.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

We took Max to Puppy Class, he did real well, there were about 8 or 9 other dogs (all shapes and sizes) he never barked aggressively at a single other dog....mostly, hey, play with me barks. We've gone to dog parks and other parks where people let their dogs go free off leash....and he never. He'll stay away from dogs that are overly aggressive to him and just go play with the others.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Usually Logan & Lexi will bark at other dogs, but its because they want to play with it. Their body language tell us so... butt in air, tail wagging, but barking. We have been working with Lily this week on her growling & barking & have found that the water bottle works GREAT!! Now all we do is say "No barking" and she usually stops, or then we say "do you want to get sprayed" 
So she promptly walks away from whatever she was growling or barking at
So far it is working like a charm!!!!
Laurie


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Biscuit is 9 months old, with a classic Hav personality, a very easy-going, eager to please, super affectionate, very outgoing, playful puppy----but he has always growled in an expressive fashion from the time we got him at age 3 mos. He growls a great deal when he plays by himself, especially with his favorite toy, an empty plastic litre bottle of Pepsi, as well as when he plays happily with other puppies. And when he is absolutely the happiest he can be, he gives you a low throaty growl, and it is the highest compliment, his most loving vocal expression. Sometimes on walks he will growl at another dog in a warning fashion, but not too often. I reprimand him at those times only. Is he unusual in all this growling, or do other Havs do this?


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar won't usually growl at anything more threatening than his toys....:biggrin1: he will bark at something if he's getting playful. Sometimes if he's getting ready for some fast running and RLH time he might get all vocal and he'll growl at his toys if he's content. I think he's just really in his own world when he growls sometimes, never aggressively though.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lily growls at everything. Her pitch tells us whether it is a happy growl, like when you roll her over to rub her belly, or she growls and boofs when she is out of water or needs to go outside. She does a low growl and sits by the food bins when she is hungry. And she also growl at her siblings when they do something wrong & are being reprimanded by us! It is just her way of communicating and I love it as there is no guess work with her, you always know what she wants!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They both growl when they are playing. Shelby growls at everything. If she hears something outside, if she doesn't want to be bothered by Kodi, etc. But she is a happy puppy and not ususally aggressive. Kodi is my problem right now. 

Laurie, I tell him I'm going to get the spray, and he stops. Just one spray with the Binaca worked. I haven't used it again. I just have to say it. But I'm going to bring it with me, just in case.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Laurie, I tell him I'm going to get the spray, and he stops. Just one spray with the Binaca worked. I haven't used it again. I just have to say it. But I'm going to bring it with me, just in case.


A water spray does NOT work for Gucci! She LIKES it. The kids have a little water fan and she runs in front of it until her face is drenched! ound:

Is the binaca to stop the growling?

Gucci has this *moan* its not a growl, but more like a groan/mumble she uses sometimes, its like she's saying "gimme a break" or something along along those lines...its pretty funny.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I haven't tried it for growling only, because she is usually growling and then barks at whatever it is. Most of the time she is growling at Kodi anyway, because he is always pestering her. It works for the barking.


----------

